

Trapwire surveillance system exposed in document leak - boh
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/aug/13/trapwire-surveillance-system-exposed-leak?newsfeed=true

======
RollAHardSix
800,000 dollars spent on a re-actionary tool. Thanks for spending my money. I
don't appreciate it.

Camera's don't prevent crimes, they simply record the crime being committed.
If you're going to blow up the US Capitol building, do you really care if
you're recorded?

Source: <http://www.notbored.org/cameras-not-effective.html>

